# Big crowd for breakfast Saturday morning



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

Looks like spring is on the way despite all the snow. We had a big crowd at Saturday morning breakfast. We had the pijs, the quail, the sparrows, the bluejays and the Meadowlarks.

NAB


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

What a wonderful picture of everyone eating in harmony. I haven't seen a quail in so many years that it was a special treat to see them.

Nab, is that a red pigeon at center of the picture? Sure is pretty.

Have your Canadas started their nest yet in the flower bed?


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

You sure have a crowd there for breakfast. How cute.

Reti


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks Nab for sharing the photo All the birds are sooo pretty and I've never seen wild? quail, only penned ones. Lucky you to be able to see these beautiful birds in your yard.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What a nice assortment of birds, they sure look good together!  

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*He's a chocolate brown fellow*

Nab, is that a red pigeon at center of the picture? Sure is pretty.

Have your Canadas started their nest yet in the flower bed?

but his neck is irridescent red/green in the right light. The geese are out front but they haven't moved in yet they look like they are getting ready though, after all the snow melts out of their flower box. We had a pretty good hit of the white stuff Saturday night so no nest building has started yet.

NAB


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Thanks Nab. The snow is beautiful. Hope it melts soon for the Canadas.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Quail are so cute. Of course the pijies are, too. Thanks for sharing! 

PS) I do NOT envy you that snow. Brrrr!


----------

